
Designing New Cryptography for Non-Standard Threat Models - some_furry
https://soatok.blog/2020/09/09/designing-new-cryptography-for-non-standard-threat-models/
======
PostPlummer
This is way to smart for me to even pretend to understand. What I do take away
from the article is this quote:

> The first thing that you should do is clearly document your requirements and
> what attacks your system must protect against. Any undefined attack vector
> in your model should be assumed to be a vulnerability in your design.

Which I will borrow and use to wake up the (e-voting) audience later this week
:)

~~~
Zmetta
[https://twitter.com/mattblaze/status/1301607703706566658](https://twitter.com/mattblaze/status/1301607703706566658)

